# Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke



## BauschaumBiber (8. Dezember 2015)

Mir brennt schon lange eine Frage unter den Nägeln und hätte gerne gewusst was ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht habt.

Ich kaufe mir seit langer Zeit Lockfutter bei Moritz in Nauen und nehme ausschließlich die günstige Hausmarke. Nun gibt es natürlich noch jede Menge Lockfutter von namhaften Herstellern die sich preislich enorm von dem günstigen Futter unterscheiden. Ich war bis jetzt immer zu geizig 5€ pro Kg zu bezahlen wenn ich für den gleichen Preis einige Kilos mehr bekommen kann. Ich mische meinem Futter immer noch ein paar zusätzliche Partikel bei (Hanf, Weizen, Mais usw) aber selbst dann komme ich immer noch günstiger weg. Hat dieses "Hochwertige" Lockfutter seine Daseinsberechtigung oder wird in dem Fall eher der Name gekauft? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Franky (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

Mein liebstes Futter war immer meine selbst zusammengerührte Mischung vom Futtermittel Handel. Damit bin ich besser und billiger gefahren, als mit teuren fertig Mischungen. So konnte ich das optimal an Strömung und Co anpassen.
Aktuell nehme ich aufgrund mangelnder Quellen billige Mischungen und pimpe  die auf.
Versuche mit teuren Mischungen waren bei mir immer enttäuschend, sei es die Konsistenz als auch der Erfolg.


----------



## BauschaumBiber (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

@Franky, also im Grunde genommen machst du das gleiche wie ich. Danke für deine Erfahrungen.


----------



## BauschaumBiber (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

Bin gespannt was die anderen zu berichten haben


----------



## dib (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

ich habe mir 2x einen beutel mit "angeblichem " world Champion mix gekauft . auf dem beutel steht; 3x world Champion 2x belgischer Champion ;  

 von dem angeblichem wunderzeugs kostet 1kg fast 7 euro .

 mal ganz ehrlich , ich habe das letzte mal beim feedern mit dem mix nichtmal einen fisch gefangen .

 bei mehrmaligem kurzen feedern nebenbei beim karpfenangeln waren die fänge mit dem mix eher bescheiden .an diesen stellen haben sehr viel billigere mixe viel besser gefangen . und an diesen  stellen wo ich damit gefeedert habe , habe ich früher mit einem  von mutti geklautem Paniermehl Haferflocken mix schon wesentlich besser gefangen .

 das world Champion zeugs kaufe ich mir nie wieder . da fangen ja sogar pure Brotkrumen vom bäcker mindestens genau so viele .


 lg
 ------------
 thomas


----------



## mlkzander (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

ich habe auch viele billige und eigenmixe probiert, gefangen haben alle
mehr oder weniger gut

aber seit dem ich MS range fische, fange ich spürbar mehr und vorallem ist 
die durchschnittsgrösse der gefangenen z.b. brassen enorm gestiegen

weiterhin ist die wartezeit bis sich die ersten bisse einstellen stark gesunken

dies liegt m.M. nach sowohl an der konsistenz als auch an den anregenden 
und lockenden inhaltsstoffen

ps: ich habe nix mit denen am hut, es gibt sicher noch andere gute futter, aber
ich bin vorerst bei ms hängen geblieben weil bislang der erfolg den mehrpreis 
allemale wert ist


----------



## el.Lucio (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

Ich kauf mir meistens so nen 1kg Beutel in rot (ca.3€) und mich den dann
mit ganz normalen Paniermehl. 1kg Paniermehl und 300g Lockfutter.

Mache meistens noch 1-2 Ampullen Vanillearoma oder Anis oder so rein, paar Maiskörner - Hanf - Maden. Was grad gefällt.
Bis auf die Maden bereit ich die Mischung schon ein paar Stunden vorher zu, so 6-8 Stunden, damit alles gut durchziehen kann.
Hab damit fast immer gute Ergebnisse erzielt.

Wenn mein Verständnis von Lockfutter richtig ist|uhoh:, dann geht es doch darum - eine große Wolke und Duftstoffe im Wasser abzugeben, den Mais und Maden halt um die Fische am Platz zu halten.

Das geht auch mit günstigen Alternativen #c


----------



## Georg79 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss erst mal fragen Lockfutter für was?
Weisfisch
Karpfen
Barben
usw....  ???

Ich hab 2015 verschiedenes getestet...
Unter anderem Browning, Champions Choice und Marosmix

Ich mixe mein Futter nie einzeln, mische immer mehrere verschiedene zusammen.
Mische das ganze immer 1:2 mit Semmelbrösel auch im gerösteten Zustand.
Dann kommt noch mit dazu, diverse Zusätze wie z.b. Fruchtsirup den ich selber mache und ihn unter anderem auch als Dip für Maden verwende.
Hanf geschrotet, im Ganzen und oder Geröstet.
Ins Wasser zum anrühren lös ich manchmal auch die ein oder andere Brausetablette auf... = Geschmack.
Weiter kommt zum Einsatz Sensas Fruitimix 1kg Beutel mit Fruchtpulver.

Ich verwende auch Zutaten aus dem Laden nebenan z.b. Körnermix zum Brotbacken den weich ich ein und hack ihn fein oder grob, wird manchmal auch noch angeröstet.

Meine Futtermischungen ziehlen vorrangig darauf ab Weißfische und Karpfen anzulocken.
Dazu mach ich immer 2 Mischungen:
Eine die sich auif den Grund auftreffend zerbröselt und einen Futterteppich legt.
Eine die auf den Grund auftreffend ein kleiner Kloß bleibt.

Ich verwende auch keine Futterkörbchen, Laufblei auf Hauptschnur und angefüttert wird mit dem Wurfarm auf kurze Distanz, auf größere Distanz nehm ich ne Futterrackete auch Spodding Bomb genannt.

Ob das Futter teuer ist oder nicht ist mir eigentlich relativ egal.
Mir ist wichtiger was in dem Futter tatsächlich drin ist.
Um das einigermaaßen herauszufinden muss man eins Kaufen und näher mit Hilfe der Inhaltsbeschreibung unter die Lupe nehmen.

Sind da dann geschrottete Pellets drin überleg ich mir dass es diese in einem Sack beim nächsten Zooladen oder Discounter wesentlich günstiger gibt....

Mein Fazit also, selber mischen ist immer günstiger, aber ein bischen Fertigmischung kommt trotzdem mit rein, wenns auch nur das Gewissen etwas beruihgen soll.

Einmal am Wasser das Futter vergessen... Not macht erfinderisch... Kaffeebecher mit etwas Erde und paar Maden rein ordentlich zerknetet bis die Maden Matsch waren. Wasser rein und noch wenige lebende Maden und abgefeuert... 5 Tassen voll ergab 15 tolle Rotaugen und eine stattliche Brasse.
Und das obwohl es in diesem Gewässer gar keine Brassen geben soll:vik:

Wenn ich aber nun an unbekannter Stelle Fische anlocken will dann kommt schon die obige Beschreibung her. Und dann kommen täglich 2-3 Knödel in den Wurfarm bis dann nach einer Woche das Fischen los geht.

Grüße


----------



## Riesenangler (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

Ich angele seit Jahren eine Hausmischungvon meinem Händler des "Vertrauens". 25 Kilo für, ich glaube, 15 Euro. Bei uns hier wird Pfeiffers Spezial viel gefischt. Ich motze das Futter nur noch auf. Und es wird viel und gut gefangen.


----------



## BauschaumBiber (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

@Georg79 es geht in meinem Fall um Brassen, Plötzen und Karpfen.


----------



## feederbrassen (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

Teuer heisst nicht unbedingt das es gut ist.

deshalb mische ich am liebsten selbst!#6


----------



## thanatos (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Teuer heisst nicht unbedingt das es gut ist.
> 
> deshalb mische ich am liebsten selbst!#6



|supergrijaja so mag es schon sein -aber wenn ich ich erfolg haben wollte hat mich mein eigenmix auch 20-25 DM für 3Kg futter
gekostet |bigeyes ist das wirklich günstig ;+


----------



## BauschaumBiber (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

@thanatos mich würde mal interessieren was du für Zutaten in deinem Futter hattest und ob diese wirklich enthalten sein müssen.


----------



## Mind (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

Ich kaufe meistens 2 Große Säcke Sensas Futter auf der Messe (glaube je 15kg)
Einmal Rotauge - Sehr würzig sehr explosiv, riesige Wolken toll zum Feedern auf Rotaugen oder zum Einwerfen beim Stippen.
Einmal Brasse - Sehr süß keine Wolken Bildung Toll zum Werfen Feedern nicht sooooo gut geht aber auch

Das ganze pimp ich dann noch mit Aromen, Farben und Partikeln.

Dann kauf ich mir auch noch 2 Teurere Futtermischung.
MS Range Method Feeder - brauch ich nicht viel von und kostet auch unter 4€ das Kilo
Browning Easy Cheese - geht bei einem Fluss hier total ab auf Döbel. Gibt da nix besseres. Auch wenn es 4,50€ Kostet pro Ausflug.

Mit komplett selbst gemachten Futter angle ich nicht mehr da ist mir der Aufwand einfach zu hoch.


----------



## Georg79 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

Ich denke wohl auch, dass es beim Futter in 1. Linie darauf ankommt wo man fischt. Ich mein damit jetz nicht Fließ oder Standgewässer sondern eben an welchem Gewässer selbst.
Bezug nehmend auf andere Fischer, mit was die anfüttern.
Wenn da z.b. die meisten mit nem gut funktionierendem evtl. auch teurerem Futter anfüttern wird man wohl mit einem dass nicht ganz so Lockintensiv ist wohl kaum gegen ankommen.

Für Brassen und andere Weißwische reicht schon ne gute Mischung aus Semmelbrösel, etwas Hanf und dazu irgenwas als Aroma... und wenns nur Kirschsaft, Vanillezucker und Honig ist...
Das is günstiger als jedes Karpfenfertigfutter plus ne Dose Mais.
Das lockt aber ebenso auch Rotaugen und Brassen an...
Die Mischung mach ich immer 1 Tag vorher damit die Semmelbrösel schön durchziehen, das Aroma aufnehmen um es später langsam abzugeben und auch um die richtige Konsistenz zu bekommen...

Mein neustes Ding was ich 2016 mal testen werde sind die Sirup Sorten für den Sodastream. Als Aroma Zusatz zum Futter und die welche etwas dickflüssiger sind auch als Dip für die Hakenköder. So ne Dose kostet zwar auch 5 Euro, is aber weitaus ergiebiger als die Dips aus dem Angelladen.

Was ich auch noch in meiner Futterkiste gefunden hab und seit Herbst auf den nächsten Sommer wartet ist ??? keine Ahnung mer wie das heißt. Ist ein Kristallisirtes Pulfer das den Fresstrieb von Karpfen anheizt, ist auch als Zusatz in diversen Boilis enthalten.

Grüße


----------



## Riesenangler (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Sodasirup. Ich wollte eh mal mit Fruchtsaft experimentieren.


----------



## Georg79 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

Bitteschön

Ich hab den Sodastream seit 1 Jahr aber über sowas denk ich eigentlich erst immer nach wenn meine Saison vorbei is...

Dann kommt das Grübeln und im Hinterkopf der Satz meines Großen Meisters "versuch es immer anders zu machen wie die anderen".

Apfel kannst auf jedenfall vergessen, ich find den zu sauer und der ist sehr flüssig.

Empfehlen kann ich:
Kirsche
Cola
Cranberry
Banane
Blaubere irgendwas

Die anderen kenn ich noch nicht

Kirsche wird mein Top Favorit sein, weil Kirsche an sich schon seit jeher als Carpkiller bekannt ist.

Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

Offtopic gelöscht und die Bitte, sich an einen vernünftigen Ton zu halten, um Mods Stress und euch Punkte zu vermeiden.
Danke.


----------



## Georg79 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp mit dem Sodasirup. Ich wollte eh mal mit Fruchtsaft experimentieren.



Tipp von nem kleinen Küchenbullen

Fruchtsaft oder verschiedene Säfte im Kochtopf extrem einkochen, bis nur noch ne kleine Menge da ist.
Direkt beim Einkochen dazu geben:
Sternanis
Kardamon
Zimtstange
Prise Curry
Prise Salz
Vanilleschote
Danach ordentlich Zucker rein und durchkochen bis der Zucker aufgelöst ist.
gibt einen richtig schönen dickflüssigen und aromatischen Sirup.
Nehm ich auch als Madendip.
Haltbarkeit ohne Schimmelansatz 1-2 Jahre.

Ist der Dip zu dick wenn er kalt ist einfach nochmal mit etwas Wasser dazu aufkochen.

Das ganze mit 1l O-Saft, 1l Kirschsaft und 1l Multivitaminsaft auf die Menge eines Marmeladenglases eingekocht war ein Renner auf Rotaugen. Hab den als Zusatz zum Lockfutter und gleichzeitig als Madendip verwendet. Nach dem Motto mit dem wo man anfüttert fischt man auch.

Alternativ zum Sodastreamsirup sind auch Barsirupsorten sehr interessant... allerdings Preißlich fast gleich und nur in 0,7er bis 1l erhältlich... falls es mal mehr sein darf.

Sorry Thomas, werd mich zügeln|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

Danke!!


----------



## Revilo62 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

Zum Stippen bringe ich mir Futter aus Polen mit, konkurrenzlos günstig und gut , ich glaube 3 kg 5 €, hat alles drin und ein tolles Aroma, gibt es in verschiedenen Partikelgrößen und Farben, ich nehme meist ein rötliches, im Winter kommt noch Salz dazu, für die Plötzen

Für die Karpfenangelei: Fischpellets aus der Futermühle  3-18 mm
Mais aus der Futtermühle, Hanf aus der Futtermühle
Aroma: das gute alte "Maggi" oder Fischsauce vom Chinamann

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*



thanatos schrieb:


> |supergrijaja so mag es schon sein -aber wenn ich ich erfolg haben wollte hat mich mein eigenmix auch 20-25 DM für 3Kg futter
> gekostet |bigeyes ist das wirklich günstig ;+




Für die Kohle hab ich 10kg Futter ,allerdings ist der Betrag dann in Euro.|supergri


----------



## thanatos (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*



BauschaumBiber schrieb:


> @thanatos mich würde mal interessieren was du für Zutaten in deinem Futter hattest und ob diese wirklich enthalten sein müssen.



:q gute Frage ,aber immerhin hat es mir 2 oder drei Jahre
    bei allen Gemeinschaftsangeln erste Plätze gebracht,
    Was drinn war ??????????? etwas will man doch auch mit
    ins Grab nehmen,einige Zutaten bekommt man eh nicht 
    mehr und andere sind verboten - obwohl kleine Mengen für 
    Eigenbedarf nicht strafrechtlich relevant sind .:q


----------



## warenandi (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

Ich versuche seit diesem Jahr mal verschiedene Fertigmischungen aus Polen. Da zahle ich für 6kg 3,50€ oder so. Peppe das dann noch ein wenig mit Dosenmais, Hanf oder Weizen auf, Paniermehl dazu und fertig.
Über die Fänge kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Von Rotfeder über Brassen bis zum Karpfen ist alles dabei.:m


----------



## Darket (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*



thanatos schrieb:


> :q gute Frage ,aber immerhin hat es mir 2 oder drei Jahre
> bei allen Gemeinschaftsangeln erste Plätze gebracht,
> Was drinn war ??????????? etwas will man doch auch mit
> ins Grab nehmen,einige Zutaten bekommt man eh nicht
> ...



Das erklärt preislich so einiges. Ich lach mich weg! :m


----------



## volkerm (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

Günstig und natürliche Zutaten, keine Chemie.


----------



## Bleizange (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*



Franky schrieb:


> Mein liebstes Futter war immer meine selbst zusammengerührte Mischung vom Futtermittel Handel. Damit bin ich besser und billiger gefahren, als mit teuren fertig Mischungen. So konnte ich das optimal an Strömung und Co anpassen.
> Aktuell nehme ich aufgrund mangelnder Quellen billige Mischungen und pimpe  die auf.
> Versuche mit teuren Mischungen waren bei mir immer enttäuschend, sei es die Konsistenz als auch der Erfolg.




Ich kann mich hier nur anschließen.

Fertigmischungen, ob teuer oder die Hausmarke,sind nach meiner Meinung nur etwas für den Gelegenheitsangler. Wer regelmäßig den Friedfischen nachstellt, der kommt nach meiner Meinung mit großen Gebinden aus dem Futtermittelhandel günstiger weg.

Nur Boilies kaufe ich fertig, da ich nur gelegntlich gezielt reine Karpfenansitze durchführe.


----------



## kreuzass (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

Zum überwiegenden Teil ist es der Name bzw. das Marketing. Und natürlich die enthaltene Chemokeule. Mancher Zusatzstoff ist auch in der Massenproduktion nicht gerade günstig. Kommt auch nicht jeder so einfach dran.

Diese ganze Specimen-Unterteilung ist letztendes auch nur geschickte Augenwischerei.

Das Anfutter muss - meiner Meinung nach - auf das Gewässer angepasst werden (fließend, weniger fließend, stehend). Das war es.

/edit
Wenn ein Zubehörladen mein Geld - aus Bequemlichkeit - für Anfutter erhält, kaufe ich die Hausmischung und dazu einen kleinen Sack Chemokeule. Der Sack Chemokeule hält ewig und wird ggf. sparsam in die Hausmarke oder das eigene Anfutter untergemischt. Auch für die eigenen Boilies wird die Chemokeule bei Bedarf genutzt. Der Sud wird abgefüllt und eingefroren und damit das Anfutter befeuchtet. Die Chemokeule ist für mich inzwischen eher zu einem Indikator für die Qualität meines eigenen Anfutters geworden.
Erst nutze ich meine eigenen Kreationen und wenn darauf garnichts geht, wird die Version mit der Chemokeule probiert. Klappt es dann auf einmal, weiß ich, dass ich Mist gebaut habe.


----------



## Georg79 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*



kreuzass schrieb:


> Erst nutze ich meine eigenen Kreationen und wenn darauf garnichts geht, wird die Version mit der Chemokeule probiert. Klappt es dann auf einmal, weiß ich, dass ich Mist gebaut habe.



So Krass würde ich dass jetz nicht sehen...

Wenn nichts geht liegt es nicht zwangsläufig am Futter...
Ich höre das immer wieder...

Fischer X räumt den Platz, Fischer A fragt gieng was.
Fischer X: nix 6h und 5kg Futter versenkt nix is gegangen.
Fischer A nimmt den Platz in Beschlag fischt ohne anzufüttern und fängt nix, wechselt den Köder und die Angeltiefe und es geht schlag auf schlag...
Lag es am Fu´tter von Fischer X?

Wetter, Luftdruck, Uhrzeit, Wassertemperatur, Köderwahl, Schnurwahl, Montagenwahl, Angelart usw.
Das sind Faktoren die ich immer berücksichtige wenn gar nix geht. Auf einmal machts dann ein Schlag und es geht.
Ich hab jetz 1 Jahr strickt nach sogenannten Beißzeiten gefischt und immer nur minimalste Mengen Futter mit gehabt 1-2 Dosen Maden und 2 Sorten Futter jeweils fertig angemischt 1-1,5 Kg.
Ich hab weitaus mehr Erfolg gehabt als andere die kiloweise Semmelbröselmischungen und Dosenmais versenken.

Die wissentlich chemische Keule gibts bei mir nicht.

Weiter oben hab ich mal beschriben, dass ich mal mit nasser Erde und zermatschten Maden angefüttert hab... das hat auch super funktioniert... seit dem streck ich mein Futter mit etwas Erde aus der Wiese nebenan rausgebuddelt kostet nur eins, dreck unter den Fingernägeln.

Grüße


----------



## thanatos (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

möchte die sache mal einfach "humanisieren" 
du kommst nach hause ,hast hunger,dann hauste das hinter was dir deine holde vorsetzt ,schmecken tut es eh ob es nun ein teurer braten ist oder nur ein eintopf.
gehste aber zu ner richtigen fete mit nem riesigen buffet ,
na schauste schon um dir das rauszusuchen was dir am besten schmeckt .#6
ist doch beim angeln nicht viel anders  gehste alleine haben die fische keine wahl -nur hunger :q


----------



## Georg79 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

@Tantos

Im Grunde hast du da völlig Recht. Aber eben nur im Grunde.
An einem kleineren Gewässer, z.b. einem kleinen Baggersee wo ein hoher Angeldruck herrscht und jeder Fischer dort anfüttert haben die Fische sehr wohl die Wahl.

Im Sommer herrscht meist ein Überangebot an Futter, Fischnährtiere im Gewässer vermehren sich wie blöd, Anfluginsekten fliegen bzw. fallen massenhaft ins Wasser.
Dann kommt noch der Angler der Anfüttert und auch Maden hinterher wirft.

Im Fließgewässer schaut das schon anders aus. Bei so manchen Fließgeschwindigkeiten haben die Fische nicht lange Zeit sich zu überlegen ob sie nun nach dem treibendem schnappen, denn sonst fliest es davon oder der nächste Fisch schnappt es vor der Nase weg.

Deinen Lebensmittelvergleich finde ich aber echt klasse...
Billiges Rindersteak aus dem Discounter = Günstige Semmelbröselmischung V.S. Premium Bioroastbeef aus Freilandhaltung = Futter mit teureren Zutaten die eben dementsprechnd auch was kosten.

Fische beißen morgen anders als heute und übermorgen wieder ganz anders.
Futter und Hakenköder muss einfach zusammenpassen.
Wenn das Futter z.b. Kirscharoma hat, bekommen die Maden oder der Boili einen Dip mit Kirscharoma.

Grüße


----------



## kreuzass (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*



Georg79 schrieb:


> ...



Eine tiefgreifendere Antwort darauf wäre absolut nicht zielführend. Wir quaken ja jetzt schon aneinander vorbei. 

Gruß


----------



## Georg79 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

#6Dann quak ich mal näher ran.#6

Meiner Meinung nach hat das "teure Markenfutter" ebenso wie die "günstige Hausmarke" in allen Belangen absolut verloren.

Im Gegensatz zu:

Dem wohl überlegtem, auf Zielfisch und Gewässer abgestimmtes, mit hochwertigen Zutaten / Partikel / Aromen usw. versehenem selbst angemischtem Futter.

Wobei hochwertig nicht immer teuer sein muss.

Ende meines quakens

Grüße


----------



## feederbrassen (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und die Selbstmischer sollten mal rechnen was ihnen der Kilo wirklich kostet. Bitte incl. des Zeitaufwandes und der rumgurkerei...



Zeitaufwand für das Mischen ca.20 min.,hinzu kommt noch 30 km Fahren ,hin und Rückweg zusammen versteht sich .

Wenn ich jetzt Rechnen würde das mich der Kilometer .............Euro kostet dann rechnet sich das nicht mehr.
Aber ich z.b. fahre selten nur wegen dem Futter zum Shop.
Was soll"sHobby  halt.:m
Oder mal so :
Wie oft fährt denn jemand nochmal los weil er einen Liter Milch oder Butter vergessen hat.
Rechne mal was dich dann die Milch kostet oder die vergessene Butter.|rolleyes
Macht doch keiner.


----------



## Georg79 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

Wenn du Kosten sparen möchtest 
a) Benzin zum Shop
b) Zeit
c) Futter

Großgebinde übers Internet, noch billiger der Bauer um die Ecke.

Nur als Randbeispiel 25kg Hartmais im Netz 15-25Euro
Tigernüsse im Großgebinde... usw.
Solche Shops haben auch andere Partikel um gleich Versandkosten zu sparen.
Menge ist zuviel... dann sucht man sich Petrikollegen und schmeißt zusammen.:q

Fahr ich Waschmittel und Co beim DM wandern gleich 5 Kilopäckchen Weizen / Sechskormischen und Co. mit in den Einkaufswagen.
Viele Zutaten findet man in jedem Supermarkt wo man eh seine Lebensmittel einkauft.

Rechne dir nur als Beispiel mal aus wie viel Dosen Dosenmais du aus 25kg trockenem Hartmais raus bekommst.

Für jeden der regelmäßig fischen geht lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall.
Für den Gelegenheitsfischer eher weniger.

Bezugsquelle:
http://www.futtermittel-kuhnwald.de...ctPath=/Shops/64545021/Categories/Angelfutter

Wenn man sich dann noch etwas Mühe macht. Und sich diverse Partikel anröstet oder in Zucker karamelisiert, in Aroma einlegt oder was es sonst noch so für Möglichkeiten gibt.
Und das ganze dann in der Getreidemühle zermahlt und mehr sag ich nicht, will ja auch nicht meine ganzen Tricks verraten.
Dann hat man ein weitaus effektiveres Futter als alle Fertigmischungen.
Ist die Getreidemühle zu teuer gibts andere Möglichkeiten:
Mixer, Mörser und Stösel, Fleischwolf, Fleichklopfer... oder quellen lassen und mit dem Küchenmesser fein zerhacken.

Willst du noch Farbe?
Dann färbe es mit Kirschsirup vom Sodastream oder Rote Beete Saft ein.
Willst du es Gelb nimm Kurkuma.
Willst du es schwarz nimm Colasirup vom Sodastream
selbst zahlreiche Aromen gibts in jedem Supermarkt.

Natürlich ist es bequem im Angelshop ne Tüte zu kaufen mit Wasser anmischen und Fertig. Hat man aber dann das, was man will ?
Oder andersrum, hat man dann das was sicherlich kein anderer hat?
Willst du fangen, machs anders wie die anderen.

Spähtestens beim nächsten Wettkampf oder Königsfischen hat man einen Trumpf

Ich persönlich fische an stark befischten und hart umkäpften Angelplätzen.
Ich sehe 100erte die das ganze Jahr über Futter in Unmengen versenken und nix fangen.
Ohne ein Ass im Ärmel hast du hier verloren.

Ich hab z.b. einen ganz bestimmten Dip für meine Boilies die dort über Nacht eingelegt werden um sich richtig voll zu saugen, die Boilies sind auch selbst gemacht.
Petritreffen Karpfenfischen, 8 Ruten ausgelegt und überall das selbe Lockfutter. Rate mal bei wem am meisten Karpfen dran waren.

Natürlich streite ich nicht ab, dass dies Zeitaufwendig in der Zubereitung ist und Herstellung ist. Diesen Faktor muss aber jeder für sich selbst beurteilen und entscheiden.
Genauso muss jeder selbst entscheiden ob er für sein Abendessen die Fertigpackung aus dem Tiefkühlfach nimmt oder es selbst frisch zubereitet.


Grüße


----------



## Joschkopp (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*

Moin,

würde in Zukunft auch gerne mehr mit meinem Groundbait rumprobieren.
Was ist denn so eine klassische Grundlage für ein Futter für Fließgewässer/Kanäle?
Wo man dann je nach Fischart die man gezielt befischen möchte die Additive auswählt und zufügt.

Tight Lines.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Nur als Randbeispiel 25kg Hartmais im Netz 15-25Euro



Ich war gestern bei der BayWa Hartmais einkaufen. 23 € für *50kg*.


----------



## vergeben (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Dann kommt das Grübeln und im Hinterkopf der Satz meines Großen Meisters "versuch es immer anders zu machen wie die anderen".



Das ist wohl die die wichtigste Erkenntnis bei der Frage nach dem richtigen Futter. Beobachten, Lernen und eigene Strategien entwicklen. Beim Einsatz eines Fertigfutters kommt es nicht auf den Namen an, sondern auf das Wissen um die Zutaten.


----------



## Trollwut (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich war gestern bei der BayWa Hartmais einkaufen. 23 € für *50kg*.


Ganz schön teuer. Guck mal, dass du vllt vom örtlichen Jäger kleinere Mengen kriegst. Ich zahl aktuell 12€\Zentner

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## yukonjack (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Oder andersrum, hat man dann das was sicherlich kein anderer hat?
> Willst du fangen, machs anders wie die anderen.
> 
> Spähtestens beim nächsten Wettkampf oder Königsfischen hat man einen Trumpf
> ...


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*



> Willst du fangen, machs anders wie die anderen.



Wenn alle Futter einwerfen, dann bringen dich Steine auch nicht weiter, nur weils keiner sonst tut. Dein Futter muss nicht nur anders sein, es muss besser sein!


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Teures Markenfutter vs Günstige Hausmarke*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Willst du fangen, machs anders wie die anderen.
> 
> .



Nicht wirklich anders ,einfach besser ,:q es sei denn es macht einer was grundlegendes falsch.
Oft sind es ,,KLEINIGKEITEN".


----------

